# Looking For These Parts At A Reasonable Price



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

If you have any of these parts that you are willing to sell, or know where to get them for a really good price, please PM me with details. 

These are OBVIOUSLY for a VG30E Nissan Maxima GXE




-Digital Cluster
-Digital HVAC
-STOCK SE or GXE Rims and Tires
-Tan Leather Seats
-Rear Spoiler
-Black Mud Flaps
-VG30E Cold Air Intake


or anything else


----------



## nissmax90 (Apr 1, 2008)

i have black mud flaps if interested inform me how much yout are willing to pay. also have rear taillights( stock and r33 custom tails)


----------

